# 2011 orbea orca



## JimmyORCA

Whos has a framset in stock in a 53 Orbea ORCA Gold?


----------



## FLbiker

In the US? No one.


----------



## joep721

I've seen an Orca Silver, but I haven't seen a Gold frame. I hope I see one soon. BTW, the shape of the seat stay was definitely interesting.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well, I signed up on Orbea USA.com and they sent me a email saying new bikes should be in stores but so far nothing!!


----------



## BunnV

No one has them in the LA area, not even the so-called "Premiere" dealers.


----------



## rubbersoul

sweet machine


----------



## Linga115

the shop i use to work at (and still do from time to time) has one on the floor in a 55.


----------



## BunnV

Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, where might that be????


----------



## Linga115

BunnV said:


> Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, where might that be????



http://precisionbikeshop.com/

its a small shop in vacaville ca. 

i think only certain sizes are availible. i ordered my 48cm orca over a month ago and im still waiting on it. the latest word is that they just arrived in spain and are shipping out now.


----------



## BunnV

Cool! Vacaville is only 391 miles from my house. 
Thanks for the link. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## joep721

So BunnV you can be there in 6 hours? Hahaha! I think we need pics of the mythical gold Orca.


----------



## Linga115

joep721 said:


> So BunnV you can be there in 6 hours? Hahaha! I think we need pics of the mythical gold Orca.


the gold orca looks just like the silver edition one. just different grades of carbon. i dont think ill be able to get a picture of it anytime soon. i am out of town for the holidays....

but when i do get my orca ill put up some pictures


----------



## joep721

Linga,

Definitely know that they look alike it's just getting to see the gold frame would be cool. There was so much hype back in June about the new frame, then seeing it at the TdF, that I'd like to see one that us mere mortals can ride. 

Enjoy the holidays!

Joe


----------



## Linga115

joep721 said:


> Linga,
> 
> Definitely know that they look alike it's just getting to see the gold frame would be cool. There was so much hype back in June about the new frame, then seeing it at the TdF, that I'd like to see one that us mere mortals can ride.
> 
> Enjoy the holidays!
> 
> Joe


hey my name is joe too...

its not so much of a visual difference as it is a difference you can feel when you pick up the bike. its about half a pound lighter with similar builds. ill definitely post some pics here of the build when it arrives. if it gets here in time ill be able to do a time lapse of the build. but we shall see. 

till then happy riding.


----------



## Linga115

looks like the day is near.










ill pick it up tomorrow if they are open. if not then sunday. ill do my best to get pictures and what not but school is starting on monday and i got a pretty hefty schedule the first week.


----------



## BunnV

Awesome! Looks like you'll be the first! 
I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Linga115

turns out it is a silver edition... i fail at bringing home the gold. but still bike porn nonetheless. ill have a build thread coming soon


----------



## BunnV

Uhhhhh,
Where you expecting a Gold version? How much was your frame?

Looks sweet!


----------



## Linga115

BunnV said:


> Uhhhhh,
> Where you expecting a Gold version? How much was your frame?
> 
> Looks sweet!


i got the frame through at through a pro deal so i cant say how much i paid. looking back it was never clear which version i would get. i assumed that since there was such a long waiting period it was the gold version. but i did find out that this is the first of the 48cm 2011 orcas in america. which is why it took so long.


----------



## BunnV

Got it. I thought it was a retail order by you. It seemed weird that you were surprised that it was a Silver version. 

Can't wait to see it built up!


----------



## oeleltd

*2011 orange 55*

I ordered a 2011 gold / color orange 55 it was supposed to arrive last week
Orbea told my dealer that the orange gold frames will not be available until late February
so I am patiently waiting for a conformed delivery date


----------



## joep721

oeleltd, Congrats. I'm sorry you have to wait for your ride to arrive but you will definitely have a great bike.

I can't wait to see what you got.  What groupo have you ordered?


----------



## BunnV

oeleltd said:


> Orbea told my dealer that the orange gold frames will not be available until late February


What???!  No wonder I haven't seen one yet! Can't wait to see yours so I can live vicariously through you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Supposedly 51s and 53s are trickling in now in the gold level. I ordered a 55 gold frame back in early December and the date for delivery has been pushed back several times. The shop I ordered from said it could be any week now, but they could also be shining me on. Oh well, in the meantime they gave me a demo Time to ride around on (cracked my 2009 Orca).


----------



## s4tom3

*2011 Orca Gold is here!!*

My good friend just got his 2011 Orca Gold in this week. He waited patiently since November. Despite the long wait and many changed delivery dates, he is thrilled with the bike. I have yet to see it in person, but he says it is beyond his expectations. I will have to match it up to my 2009 Orca which I think is incredible. Enjoy these couple of pics.


----------



## s4tom3

*2011 Orca Gold is here!!*

One more pic.


----------



## s4tom3

*2011 Orca Gold is here!!*

Another close up.


----------



## s4tom3

*2011 Orca Gold is here!!*

One more try to post picture..


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Do you know what size, out of curiosity?


----------



## s4tom3

I believe a 53cm.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Congratulations!!!


----------



## early one

s4tom3 said:


> My good friend just got his 2011 Orca Gold in this week. He waited patiently since November. Despite the long wait and many changed delivery dates, he is thrilled with the bike. I have yet to see it in person, but he says it is beyond his expectations. I will have to match it up to my 2009 Orca which I think is incredible. Enjoy these couple of pics.


It is a beautiful bike and the presta valves are gold.


----------



## jerm409

My LBS, cycles de ORO in NC, just got in a 51cm Orca Gold in the carbon silver/red color. I am waiting on a Di2 Orca Gold frameset. Supposed to be April/May for it. But from the looks of the it, it is gonna be well worth the wait!!


----------



## BunnV

jerm409 said:


> My LBS, cycles de ORO in NC..........


Do you still work there?


----------



## jerm409

BunnV said:


> Do you still work there?


sure do. mostly weekends.


----------



## oeleltd

*2011 Orca Gold*

Just received my 2011 Orca Gold yesterday


----------



## BunnV

oeleltd said:


> Just received my 2011 Orca Gold yesterday


wow............................JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rrr:


----------



## joep721

oeleltd said:


> Just received my 2011 Orca Gold yesterday


Initial response - Holy crap that's beautiful.

Hmmmm....  Yep, holy crap that's beautiful.  

Enjoy!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Looks nice, still considering getting a Di2 version of the ORCA GOLD!!


----------



## jbCali

*Internal Brake Cable Rattle*

Awesome bike- beautiful ride and look. However, is anyone experiencing a huge annoying internal brake cable rattle? On a descent today, sounded like the bike was going to fall apart, all the way down. The group I was riding with couldn't believe how obnoxious the noise was....When it's quiet, it's a beautiful thing, but with any kind of road variation, it is noisy.


----------



## oeleltd

*2011 oldG*

There is a big difference in the ride between my 2008 Orca and the 2011 much stiffer and very tight with no rattle. First bike with Sram Red it is much more quiet and shift is smoother than the DA 7900


----------



## Jen_I_Am

that is a beautiful bike! LOVE the colors. Almost wish I woulda gotten this bike. You put Look pedals on?

I have the (almost) same bike, but an Onix Dama (pink).

It's a Mercedes compared to my older Trek


----------



## oeleltd

*Pedals*

Speedpay orange titanium


----------



## jbCali

So you have no cable rattle at all?


----------



## amos

I've got an Orca Silver and no brake cable rattle at all. I do notice a little bit of noise coming from the Gore cable liners on the downtube while riding over some rough patches, but not enough for the guy riding beside me to really notice.


----------



## jbCali

Thanks....no, the guys riding with me hear it clearly...


----------



## rjudge

I received my Orca gold back in February and the cable noise (gore cables clacking against my down tube) drives me (and my friends) nuts. I tried contacting Orbea - didn't give me the time of day. I tied using cable donuts - no help. I have use silicon glue to tack the cable down. It helps quite a bit, but still some noise. Problem is the glue picks up a bit of road dust and looks horrible on such a work of art. Love the bike - already have about 2,500 miles on it and that is the only issue. Anyone else out there have any ideas?


----------



## jbCali

Finally cured...the cable that comes out near the rear of the top tube was replaced with a longer cable that "arcs" so that the angle changes to from the brake caliper to the top tube...that has cured it....Orbea has been non-existent in a remedy....my lbs took care of it.

So, perhaps if you replaced/changed the angles to tension them away from the top tube, you'd get rid of the noise....


----------



## rjudge

Sounds like we have a slightly different noise problem. I don't think changing the length of a cable will work for me. My cable clacking comes from where the Gore cables lay against the length of the down tube. If I lengthen the cable, there would only be more slack and more clack to go with it. I doubt there is any way to tighten the cable so much that it will not clack. Somehow I need to get it away from the frame just a little bit. The easy solutions I come up with would only look disgusting.


----------



## armand993

just got my new orca gold, same cable noise only when riding over cut in the road just one clack per bump did not make noise on rough tar road only cuts . did you come up with a fix?


----------



## amos

armand993 said:


> just got my new orca gold, same cable noise only when riding over cut in the road just one clack per bump did not make noise on rough tar road only cuts . did you come up with a fix?


What about taking the little rubber donuts that you get to put on brake cables that run along the top tube? They're pretty soft so should take away the noise and aren't big enough to lift the cable to far off the downtube.


----------



## rjudge

I tied the rubber donuts - quite a few and the clacking still happened anyway. I tried to get answers out of Orbea - no response. Finally, I used little dabs of silicon glue to tack the cable down. Seems to help quite a bit and I just haven't got around to tacking it down pretty much the whole length. Use as little as possible to cause adhesion. The first time I used a bit too much and it picks up road dust and shows up too much. It is easy to remove by just rubbing off with your thumb, so give it a try and see how it works for you. By the way, if you get a clacking noise that sounds like it comes from your headset, try tightening your seat post to 8 Nm.


----------



## BunnV

Hey rjudge,
Have you posted pictures of your bike?


----------



## rjudge

Apparently I do not have enough postings to be allowed to post a photo. 

I ordered in in November 2010 and it arrived Feb. 2011. I have about 3500 miles on it so far and love it. The biggest problem was the silly clacking of the cables. You would think they would have resolved this for their customers. This is a high end bike and deserves more respect from the manufacturer. The only other problem seems to be shifting to the large chain ring. It requires too much pressure and many times I have to double clutch it to get it properly set. I have tried two bike shops and neither have fixed it right. I have no idea what the problem is so I basically just put up with it.


----------



## scottzj

You can attach pics by having them hosted on a site and using the img tags. If you want send them to me and I can host them on my site for ya. 
That does stink that more and more have had this problem.


----------



## armand993

cables still making nois even after applying silicone in a few spots . not happy with noise anyone fixed this yet. zip ties will look real bad on this nice frame.


----------



## Orbea-USA

armand993 said:


> cables still making nois even after applying silicone in a few spots . not happy with noise anyone fixed this yet. zip ties will look real bad on this nice frame.


Can you explain exactly hat you are getting, or take a picture of it for me. This is not a problem we have been having, and several of us here at the office ride Silver or Gold Orcas regularly. Thanks!


----------



## armand993

the problem is the gore cable guides, front shifter and rear shifter that run along the frame on each side , vibrate and make clacking noise on bad roads or rough pavement . . other people have comented on this noise, i understand the concept of shorter routing but the cables really need to be away from frame so as not to rattle. i have tried silicone to glue down cable in spots and tried little rubber pads to keep cable away from frame, someone else tried the little rubber dounts on there cables and they still made the noise, any help would be appreciated . thanks armand


----------



## Orbea-USA

armand993 said:


> the problem is the gore cable guides, front shifter and rear shifter that run along the frame on each side , vibrate and make clacking noise on bad roads or rough pavement . . other people have comented on this noise, i understand the concept of shorter routing but the cables really need to be away from frame so as not to rattle. i have tried silicone to glue down cable in spots and tried little rubber pads to keep cable away from frame, someone else tried the little rubber dounts on there cables and they still made the noise, any help would be appreciated . thanks armand


I'm looking into it, have you made sure that the gore liner isn't cut a little too long. The gore liner should hug the frame pretty tightly, and the donuts should take up any slack that may be there. Is the liner tight against the frame?


----------



## armand993

the gore liner is tight to the frame . there were no donuts provided and it does not say to install them either. . all pics of bikes on orca website show no donuts. that is the point to make the cable dissapear to the eye right. i just mentioned donuts because someone else here tried that to keep calbe from rattling. thanks for the help. armand.


----------



## Orbea-USA

armand993 said:


> the gore liner is tight to the frame . there were no donuts provided and it does not say to install them either. . all pics of bikes on orca website show no donuts. that is the point to make the cable dissapear to the eye right. i just mentioned donuts because someone else here tried that to keep calbe from rattling. thanks for the help. armand.


We don't send any donuts with the bike, but we haven't experienced this problem before either. Can you tell if the tapping is the liner on the frame, or the cable inside the liner?


----------



## armand993

i would say the liner if i put my hand on the cable liner it stops the rattle . on smooth roads its fine . just cracks in the tarmac or sometimes on rough pavement it rattles on frame. . another person on this post said he glued down entire cable and noise was gone, i would hate to have to do that or worse yet zip ties. i love the bike but annoying rattles are no fun.it is mostly the front derailleur cable on left side . how can you tighten this cable liner more ? armand


----------



## Orbea-USA

armand993 said:


> i would say the liner if i put my hand on the cable liner it stops the rattle . on smooth roads its fine . just cracks in the tarmac or sometimes on rough pavement it rattles on frame. . another person on this post said he glued down entire cable and noise was gone, i would hate to have to do that or worse yet zip ties. i love the bike but annoying rattles are no fun.it is mostly the front derailleur cable on left side . how can you tighten this cable liner more ? armand


The only way to tighten the cable liner is to tighten the cable. Does this rattling happen in both the small and large chain rings? Make sure that the cable liner does not go all the way to the cable pinch bolt on the FD. There should be a black rubber boot and then about an inch or so of exposed cable going to the pinch bolt.


----------



## armand993

cable liner is cut 1 inch from pinch bolt and rubber boot is on. cable liner is tight to frame all the way down frame untill it gets by the E in orbea than it is away from frame, i dont think it can touch the frame because of the frame shape, it indents there. it happens in little ring not sure about big ring i will try that , thanks armand


----------



## Orbea-USA

armand993 said:


> cable liner is cut 1 inch from pinch bolt and rubber boot is on. cable liner is tight to frame all the way down frame untill it gets by the E in orbea than it is away from frame, i dont think it can touch the frame because of the frame shape, it indents there. it happens in little ring not sure about big ring i will try that , thanks armand


If it only happens in the small ring, then the front derailleur needs to be adjusted so that the cable is not so slack when there is no tension from the shifter. In other words, too little cable tension on the front derailleur. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## armand993

ok thanks . ill try it .


----------



## armand993

it turns out the noise is the rear brake cable going through frame . rattling in top tube , how is that fixed ? thanks armand


----------



## BunnV

Hey Armand993;
I'm sorry you're having so many problems with cable rattle. I hope it gets resolved soon.
Now that you have more than 10 posts you can upload some pictures.


----------



## Orbea-USA

armand993 said:


> it turns out the noise is the rear brake cable going through frame . rattling in top tube , how is that fixed ? thanks armand


Ahh, that we have heard of before. It is caused by the angle on the housing. Most of the time it is the rear section of housing leading to the rear brake. If it is too long, it will lead the cable right toward the frame and cause a little rattle. Make sure the rear section of housing comes straight out of the frame and does not arc upwards before turning and going down toward the brake. Also, make sure that the front piece of housing leads straight into the frame also and is not a little on the long side which will cause the same problem.
Hope this helps!
Frank W


----------



## scottzj

Mine is having major rattling and cracking sounds as it feeds into the Orbea logo in the front of the bike. I can manually move the cable around and it sounds like I am cracking something. The cable is tight and shifting fine. I will remove the cable and maybe try a different housing to see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## jerm409

I to had the top tube rattle at first on my orca gold w/ di2. I cut the rear brake housing on the long side so it would not rub on the frame. but shortening it got rid of the rattle.

I have a quick ?? about mounting the Di2 front der. It does not seem to attach very square to the chainring. It is almost like the allen screws holding the der hanger on are in the way. any ideas?


----------

